# Counter coasting



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there a cure??? Experienced owners, please reply!!
thank you in advance. I'm really hoping for some good advice!!


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I assume you mean jumping up on the kitchen bench? Don't let her in the kictchen and reinforce with a no. Actually tonight when we got home the V was pretty excited. We let her inside and when we weren't looking she went into our office where my wife had left some of my son's camping gear. She found a packet of drink crystals and tore it open. Crystals all over the carpet. But no box! Can only assume this was the tastiest part. Rule is never take your eyes off them, just like toddlers.

Back to the coasting bit. We have lots of wooden floors and the V knows just how to skate around on them. Quite clever really.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

there is food on counters there can be crumbs at the base of a counter.This is a magnet for dogs.I have two of these critters and one surfs more than the other.You might have a dog like my Duke.Good luck.... I just keep telling him no and down he goes.If I sprayed him with a water bottel it would work better.You might try the squirt bottel.I would bet when you spray your dog he would get the picture.I cant ever imagine that there is a 100% cure so just be carefull what you leave lying around.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, The spray bottle sounds like good advice. I can't keep my V out of the kitchen because it opens into our den and I want him in our living space. If the kitchen were small and he could be kept out easily it would not be a problem but our kitchen is huge and we spend a gre at deal of time there. Got to admire their determination tho' . Cured him of jumping on people no problem but the lure of human food...


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Blaze, sounds like your V could be a pup like ours (6 mths). I had to weigh in b/c this behaviour has become frustrating and a tough one to break. Here's how I've rationalized the counter coasting with Rio. Because V's are people friendly (a huge understatement) and some of us V owners (like myself) may be guilty of letting them be too familiar around humans ... we let them sit on couches, chairs, take naps on beds, rides in cars - shotgun nontheless, mine likes to nuzzle under my arm when I'm on the computer and watch me type. It only makes sense that V's would want to take part in what we do in the kitchen and at the table ... hence the need to jump on a counter or table top to see what's going on ... I'm sure the lure of food doesn't help this misbehaviour either. So in a way we may be guilty of our own pleasrures. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't have any other breed nor socialize him another way. Because V's are an intelligent breed (and sensitive) I had to challenge myself in how to correct the jumping on people, counters, tables etc. I've tried many approaches - the pop can with coins, the obedience classes, plenty of exercise to rule out idleness and frustration, and on and on. They all helped but had short lived success. However, what does seem to be effective for us on a consistent basis is verbal reinforcement. _Here's the trick:_ there is a split moment when you can physically see the V thinking of jumping - their back legs slightly dip as if they are getting ready to leap, their head points towards their target and their ears perk. At this point we verbally reinforce our displeasure with what Rio is about to do - a simple and stern _"uh-uh"_ or _"no"_ does the trick. This works 75% of the time - with results trending upwards. When he does make it onto a counter I simply say _"down"_ and he's off - which is frustrating b/c he knows the command and that jumping is wrong - I think he's just messing with me 25% of the time ;D


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, we have similar philisophical attitudes towards our Vizslas I think. For example, My childhood V was not allowed on furniture and only got the privilige of sleeping on my brother's bed in his old age. So the little girl in this 40 year grown up has _got_ to let my Blaze snuggle on the couch with me. and on my bed too for that matter. It's a struggle between ensuring I maintain alpha mistress status while allowing him the comforts that give me comfort. I had a Beardie who would not get on my bed for anything. But that is the charm of the Vizsla. We true V lovers want them to be very attached to us. They are no ordinary dog so maybe I'm wrong but different rules apply! Anyway it comes down to this. You have to have good control and dominance in the areas that count and after that you do what's best for the family dynamic. And I guess when it comes to dinner parties, farm the dog out to the grandparents so as not to offend your guests in case he might jump up to lick the prime rib you are carving. thanks for your nice reply!


----------

